# The Beginning of Couchie



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Is not the end


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm lonely.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

The eternal question: Is it "KOO-CHEE", "KOW-CHEE", or "KOO-SHEE"?

With knowledge of the Kooshmeister's name, all questions about the universe shall be answered.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The vowels are silent.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I was so eager to meet your family members and hear your life story.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

What family members? This weird green thingy must have been born in a lab. I believe Couchie is a genetic experiment gone wrong. I hope there is only one of him, because if there is a he-Couchie and a she-Couchie, I'm afraid they'll breed and take over the human species. Learning that he's lonely is very reassuring.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I'm lonely.


awww, no you're not...chet loves you


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Couchie said:


> I'm lonely.


All together now:

*It's not that easy being green,

Having to spend the day the colour of the leaves....*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I'm lonely.


You might have been less lonely if you had gone to bed and posted at a more reasonable hour.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> What family members? This weird green thingy must have been born in a lab. I believe Couchie is a genetic experiment gone wrong. I hope there is only one of him, because if there is a he-Couchie and a she-Couchie, I'm afraid they'll breed and take over the human species. Learning that he's lonely is very reassuring.


Am I... am I real?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Am I... am I real?


Barely.
Like Descartes would say, if you think, you are.
But green monsters don't think much, consequently, you're barely real.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Couchie said:


> Am I... am I real?


You're real, and this is what I think you are:

*http://www.infovisual.info/02/001_en.html*

I've posted it before, and you either missed the post, *or* (and I am *not* trying to put you on the spot here) you didn't click "like" on it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm... I think I'll compose an opera with these characters: Flagellum, Pellicle, Stigma, and Nucleolus. Does anybody care to add ideas for the plot?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Methinks Couchie is of a specie known as _Couchus Potatus_: something like a cross between a llama and a volleyball (a volleyball with lots of algae growth at that).


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

....It's not true.... It can't be true........


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Couchie in this form is the juvenile of his species. When he gets a bit older he'll turn yellow, then when he grows up he'll turn red then drop to the ground.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think you're all cruelly mistaken, me included until now when I saw the light.

Couchie is the future.
He's got clearly superior vision with his large black eyes and the high position of his head thanks to his long neck. When pollution strikes the future generation and smog envelops everything impairing people's vision, he'll get an evolutionary advantage from his ability to see what lays ahead.
In times of starvation, his large mouth with sharp teeth will be instrumental. Besides, his deceiving smile makes him seem harmless and friendly, which will allow him to surprise his prey.
His green skin is prepared to use alternative energy (photosynthesis) as soon as our energy supply falters.

Once the _Homo Sapiens_ species completes its steep decline, the _Couchie Verdus_ species will rule the Earth!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like Couchie's avatar.

I'm suprised, impressed how a Wagnerite like Couchie is creative with his avatar. Eg. not just having the usual boring painting of you know who with the long sideburns and velvet hat looking into the distance as if he's just recieved a flash of inspiration for a fifth part to the _Ring_ or something equally boring like that :lol:...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I like Couchie's avatar.
> 
> I'm suprised, impressed how a Wagnerite like Couchie is creative with his avatar. Eg. not just having the usual boring painting of you know who with the long sideburns and velvet hat looking into the distance as if he's just recieved a flash of inspiration for a fifth part to the _Ring_ or something equally boring like that :lol:...


Well, you know, the best avatars are those that contain bottles of wine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a couchie in my nose one time, but I blew it out. I guess you gotta be careful not to let one of those things land near your computer.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Couchie

Martin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Couchie
> 
> Martin


 This is a BLASPHEMY engineered by my slanderous enemies who would like nothing less than the end of all green Bunchies! Pay it no heed!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I like Couchie's avatar.
> 
> I'm suprised, impressed how a Wagnerite like Couchie is creative with his avatar. Eg. not just having the usual boring painting of you know who with the long sideburns and velvet hat looking into the distance as if he's just recieved a flash of inspiration for a fifth part to the _Ring_ or something equally boring like that :lol:...


Thanks for the idea! Avatar improved. :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sid James said:


> I like Couchie's avatar.
> 
> I'm suprised, impressed how a Wagnerite like Couchie is creative with his avatar. Eg. not just having the usual boring painting of you know who with the long sideburns and velvet hat looking into the distance as if he's just recieved a flash of inspiration for a fifth part to the _Ring_ or something equally boring like that :lol:...


A creative Wagnerite, I did not say that


----------

